# Quand son conjoint(e) quitte pour son QMB!!



## RationPack (16 Jun 2008)

Bonjour à tous et toutes. 

Je vous écris afin de connaître vos trucs anti-déprime lorsque vos conjoints(es) vous quittes pour une formation ou autre....Et comment avez vous trouvé ca?

Je suis la conjointe d'un militaire recrue, que je suis allée reconduire le DIMANCHE 15 Juin 2008...A L'ERFC de St-Jean. J'Habite à 5 minutes de cet endroit..Et je trouve cela spécial de le savoir si près de moi et si loin à la fois. 

J'ai trouvé ça difficile de le laisser là bas :'( (faut pas se fier à ma sensibilité, car je suis enceinte loll),  mais je sais que c'est pour le mieux ! Je sais qu'il sera occupé durant tout son cour.

J'aimerais savoir si il y en a de vous qui aimerait partager leur expériences de QMB avec moi afin de me donner une idée de ce que mon mari và vivre..

Au plaisirs de vous lire.

RATIONPACK


----------



## FianRec (8 Oct 2008)

Je suis dans  la meme situation mais je ne suis pas enseinte.  C'est dommage que personne n'a repondu au post.  Moi je suis aller l'apporter a St-Jean le 6 oct et je m'ennui ennormement.  Je me demande ce qu'il fait durant la journee, si tout va bien pour lui.  Ca serait cool que quelqu'un puisse nous donner de leger detail au sujet de leur sejour.  En tout cas je tien le coup car je sais qu'il doit bien aller.  

Bonne chance pour ton bebe


----------



## RationPack (8 Oct 2008)

Salut 

Je viens de prendre ton email..Alors je vais tenter de te rassurer et de te parler de ce qu'ils font là bas...En passant mon mari est revenu depuis 2 semaines à la maison...Car il poursuit sa formation à St-jean à l'école des langues...Car dans son cour (chercheur en communication de l'armée de terre) il en a de besoin car il n'est pas billingue. Autrement il devait être envoyé sur PAT ( peloton d'attente) il en a des ces PAT à Borden en Ontario, valcartier, st-jean aussi mais c'est pas pour les soldats qui ont terminé leurs cour de recrue, mais pour ceux qui ce sont blessé pendant le cour de QMB. 

Bon on en discutera bien de cela éventuellement. Là ton amoureux est dans sa semaine 0, hé oui! Ils sont là 14 semaines et non 13 en réalité...Cette semaine il rempli des papiers, và prendre des mesures pour vêtements, il n'est pas encore en uniforme. Seulement au bout de 3 jours...Donc d'ici vendredi, il portera sa tenue de combat...Et ce tous les jours. 

Ensuite, sa journée commence le matin à 05h00 levé, 05h10 déjà rasé, habillé, lit fait parfaitement...

3 fois semaines il aura du PT ( physical training) Alors ces matins là, à 05h10 ils doivent être en tenue de PT...( chandail gris t-shirt et kangourou et pantalon jogging gris) 

Il và aller déjeuner après être revenue de son PT et s'être douché dont il aura 1 minute pour la prendre...( C'est pas mixte ne t'en fais pas)

Le déjeuner...Il và l'avaler en 5 à 10 minutes.  

Et après GO les cours....

je te reviendrai pour te jaser du reste de sa journée....Mais pour te dire qu'il se couchera à 11h. Pas avant...Ni après.

Il sera 5 semaines enfermé là bas... Il pourra te téléphoner, le soir surtout avant ou après ces tâches communes....( Qui sont obligatoire...et qui sont de nettoyer le dortoir...Douche...Vestibule d'ascensseur...etc) Ils y a 3 ou 4 téléphone public sur l'étage où il dort. Alors il devra se grouiller, si il veut te parler...

J'ai de tellement de choses à te dire sur ce sujet mais je vais devoir te revenir .

Sur ce prends soins de toi, je sais que c'est difficile et que tu as sûrement de la peine. :crybaby:..Mais tu và passer au travers..Je vais tenter de t'aider moralement...

xx :-*

RationPack


----------



## Racoondiver (8 Oct 2008)

Bonjour, mon clown de service depuis 9 ans viens de commencer lui aussi le 6 Octobre.  

Je dois dire que le lit semble pas mal plus grands, surtout quand je le cherche pour me réchauffé!!!

J'ai les émotions a fleur de peau, surtout qu'il m'a appeller sous permission special Lundi soir...Il avait besoin d'informations pour l'administration...

Mais je sentais dans sa voix un stress...

Lui: Salut, j'ai une permission special mais j'ai juste cinq seconde pour te parler, donne moi le # de tel de mes parents. Il m'ont confisquer mon cell...
Moi: #...
Lui: ok bye!
Moi: Ca va?
Lui: Ca rush! Ciao.

On a toujours été la pour l'autre, et la s'est comme un vide et je suis incapable de l'aider et sa me frustre...
En plus je suis Hyper curieuse, alors je me demande bien ce qui se passe la bas... ;D

a+
Christine


----------



## FianRec (8 Oct 2008)

AHHHH!! Ca fait du bien de voir que j'ai du monde comme moi.  Maudite chanceuse Christine tu as pu entendre sa voix .  J'ai eu la meme sensation quand je me suis coucher dans mon lit, pas de chaleur, au moins j'ai mon minou et meme lui il ne le prend pas.  Merci mille   pour fois a toi Pak de m'avoir donner des infos pour ce qui se passe.  Il faut tenir bon je crois.  Christine moi aussi on etait la un pour l'autre et la je reviens a la maison et je m'occupe a fond, je crois de cette facon le temps va passer plus vite.  C'est cool on garde ce poste on pourra jaser entre femme .

@+ les girlz


----------



## rouk (8 Oct 2008)

Salut!!
J'écris présentement sur le pseudo à mon chum, pour vous invitez chères conjointes de militaires, à rejoindre notre forum, si vous avez besoin d'aide, de support, besoin de vous défouler etc
conjointedemilitaire.forumsdediscussions.com
Bienvenue à tous.
karinou_2000


----------



## Racoondiver (8 Oct 2008)

Merci Karinou,
     Je me suis inscrite hier, mais je n'ai pas encore accès. 

J'attend la confirmation courriel... entre temps je fouine sur ce forum.

Racoon


----------



## RationPack (9 Oct 2008)

Bonjour à vous

Je vois que le sujet vous intéresse...Alors ceux et celle qui désire d'avantage d'info n'hésitez pas à me poser des questions...


Au plaisirs

Ration Pack xx


----------



## FianRec (9 Oct 2008)

Bon matin,

             J'ai eu la chance d'avoir un appel de permission special du au fait que je dois leur fournir des papiers.  Je suis contente il a reussi son PT  .  Je vais surement avoir plus de detail ce week-end lorsqu'il pourra telephoner et me parler plus longtemps.  Merci pour le forum Karinou, attend la reponse par courriel.

Bonne journee a vous


----------



## Racoondiver (9 Oct 2008)

Bonjour à toutes, 
          J'ai eu quelques nouvelles hier:

Ils sont 70 recrus pour le basic training du 6 Octobre!
Seulement 4 téléphone, donc a chacun son tour...
Ils ont recus leur équipement, donc une gang de petit stroump vert!

Il a aussi réussi son test d'entrainement physique  

a+
Racoon


----------



## RationPack (9 Oct 2008)

Bonjour les filles

Concernant le PT d'évaluation du début QMB, tant mieux si il a réussie, ça veut donc dire que même si il ne réussie pas celui de la fin il réussira sa formation quand même...

En passant, il commencera des cours de toutes sortes, au début c'est beaucoup de théorie sur plusieurs sujet..Si il échoue les examens, il a droit a deux reprise par examen. Parcontre sur toute la QMB il a droit a 3 maximum 4 reprises d'examen et ce même si il a réussie les fameuses reprises. Sinon, il sera reclassé en arrière des autres. C'est à dire si il est en semaine 4 alors il pourrait se retrouver en semaine 2...Bon! J'avoue que ça ralonge la QMB, mais il reste qu'il est toujours payé durant ce temps là...Mais ne quitte pas la base.

Leur première sortie se fait lorsque le vendredi de la remise du chiffre 4. Parcontre une autre petite surprise peut l'attendre. Si il est Firepicket. C'est à dire! IL sera de garde une journée, un soir, ou une nuit ou plus ... 

Ce qu'il faut se dire durant que son amoureux est là, c'est qu'il n'y a rien de certain en ce qui attrait à leur fin de semaine de sortie, ils savent tous à la dernière minute si ils sortent ou pas..

Question de jouer avec leurs nerfs un peu et les nôtres..

Après bien ça vaut la peine...Le plus plate, c'est pendant...La QMB 

Au plaisirs. 

Ration Pack xx


----------



## myachelsea (13 Oct 2008)

Hé salut! mon conjoin vien de partir aussi pour le qmb, le 12 oct 08, et cé pas facile. je suis enceinte, et mettons que j'aimerais bien l'avoir avec moi, mais je comprend son choix (qu'on a fait ensemble) je sais qu'il fait ça pour nous, parceque financièrement, on a eu des moments difficiles! Mais je voulais savoir quelquechose; je lui ai parlé ce soir, il avais son cell, et il m'a dit qu'on ne pourrais plus avoir aucun contact avans sa sortie a la 5e fin de semaine. Est-ce que cé vrai? parceque j'ai lu qu'il aurais possibilité de m'appeler, et il me dit que non... quelqu'un peut me dire s'il pourra m'appeler ou avoir accès au net? parceque un gros mois sans nouvelles, je tofferai jamais.. :'(


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Oct 2008)

Sur le cellulaire, je doute qu'il puisse.  Par contre, il y a des téléphones payants disponibles les soirs.


----------



## RationPack (29 Oct 2008)

Bonjour 

Je partage ta détresse très chère pour avoir vécu le QMB de mon mari cette été lorsque j'étais enceinte moi aussi. 

Alors petite mis à jour sur ce qu'il a dit concernant les contacts durant les 5 premières semaines. Il n'a pas droit au cellulaire c'est certain au début. 

Mais oui sur son étage de dortoir, il y a des téléphones public qu'il peut utiliser, à sa discrétion, c'est à dire, avant ses tâches communes ou après tout dépend de son organisation. Après le souper, son temps lui appartient. Alors il s'en servira pour faire ses choses pour les fameuses inspections du lendemain ou encore des études pour des examens. 

Là il est nerveux. Alors il croit tout ce qu'on lui dit. Mais il saura se trouver du temps pour téléphoner. La fin de semaine il peut le faire. Et les soirs de semaines. Mais faut pas qu'il se fasse pogner disont au téléphone idéalement surtout quand un cpl ou un sgt entre et cri GROUPE. Si il est pas à ses affaires là il và être dans le jus. Mais ne t'en fais pas, il và arriver à te téléphoner. Et en passant tu peux lui écrire des lettres aussi, oublie juste pas d'écrire toujours un mot d'encouragement en arrière de l'envelloppe pour son peloton sinon ils feront des push up... En masse.

Alors si tu as d'autres question n'hésite pas!

Ration pack xx


----------



## RationPack (29 Oct 2008)

En passant il y a internet mais ils ont pas l'accès faute de temps!!! Ils sont vraiement occupé de jusqu'à 23h couvre feu. A lui de se trouver du temps comme je te disais. Et tu auras des nouvelles. T'en fais pas!! Il và s'ennuiller lui aussi. Au début il sera très absorbé par la nouveauté. Et concernant l'agente féminine elle ne partage pas les mêmes dortoir ou parfois oui, mais on leur salle de bain et c'est très surveillé.

 ;D

Ration Pack xx


----------



## brave little soldier (9 Nov 2008)

Bonjour les filles,

Wow, j'ai eu beaucoup d'émotions a lire vos commentaires... J'ai rencontré mon époux il y a 4 ans. Celui-ci a 39 ans de service (35 en régulière et 4 en réserve B et C). Je n'ai jamais imaginé qu'il partirait un jour en mission mais c'est arrivé. Il s'est porté volontaire et il est en Afghanistan depuis avril dernier. Il n'est pas encore revenu qu'il parle déja de repartir comme consultant civil pour un contrat d'une durée d'un an a compté de mars prochain.

Etre la femme ou la conjointe d'un militaire demande beaucoup de force de caractère et surtout, une grande confiance en sa tendre moitier. Qu'il parte pour son QMB n'est que le début : il sera souvent parti en entraînement, en cours, en mission...  Je vous suggère de bonnes prises de conscience et de franches discussions. Et n'oubliez-pas qu'il est/sera souvent sur une base ou un campement, et que vous, tendres moitiers, êtes libres d'aller la ou vous semble... Les hommes sont aussi vulnérables que nous le sommes...

S'il y a des doutes dans votre esprit, votre couple n'y survivra pas. Oui, c'est parfois très pénible d'être la femme d'un héros... mais aussi très gratifiant ! Bonne chance et bon courage !


----------



## Racoondiver (10 Nov 2008)

Bonjour a toutes!

FianRec, j'ai essayée de t'envoyer un message sur l'autre forum, mais tu semble bloqué!!! 
:-[

Je croix que nos conjoint se connaisse et qu'ils sont dans la meme semaine de BT...

Le mien ce nomme Eric Hins, et le tien Bourdelais ou Gervais???

Enfin je ne me souviens plus de ce qu'il ma dit désolé.

Au plaisir! ;D
Christine


----------

